# حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد



## gana bity (23 فبراير 2013)

*




*​ 
*أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد*​ 

*ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله*
*بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري*
*وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه*
*والله على ما اقول شهيد*​ 

*ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...*​ 


*حبيباتي انا مندوبة ندى ماس جزاها الله خيرا" على هذا المنتج *​ 


*اليوم جايبة لكن عصارة تجاربى وخبرتى لمدة عشرة سنوات مع حنة ماس الهندية*​ 


*لفرد وتنعيم و أطالة الشعر ومنع تساقطة بنسبة *​ 
*وهذه قصتى مع حنة ماس الهندية *​ 

*كانت بالاول مشكلتى ومشكلة كثير بنات وبالاخص السيدات اللاتى من الصعب التردد على الصالونات بشكل شبه يومى.*​ 

*الشعر المجعد او الخشن الى ان من عليا الله وتقابلت مع اخت هنديه من اصل باكستانى.*​ 

*فكنت اكاد ان اجن بشعرها بسواده اللامع والعومة الفائقة والطول الملفت للانظار.*​ 

*حتى لا اطيل عليكم وبعد ان حدثتنى عن العشبة الساحرة الموجودة فقط فى الهند (شجر المارو) *​ 
*طلبت منها هذه العشبة وأضفت عليها بحكم طبيعة عملى وخبرتى بعض الاضافات البسيطة من الاعشاب الطبيعية .*​ 

*ومن وقتها وانا اسويها فى السنتر تبعى حتى ذاع سيطى بفضل الله وبفضل هذه السيدة.*​ 

*حتى ان مجلة نصف الدنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا المجلة المصرية *​ 

*اجرت معى حوار حول هذا الموضوع بالصور*​ 
*وطبعا نزلت صور بنتى لانى لا استطيع اصور اخوات محجبات*​ 
*... اما بنتى كانت صغيرة ...*​ 
*



*​ 

*.*. مواصفات ومميزات حنة ماس للاعشاب الهندية .*.*​ 

*1 . فرد تنعيم اطالة للشعر مع اكسابة الألوان ...*​ 

*اللون الأسود الامع ...*​ 

*اللون البدنجانى... *​ 

*اللون البنى الغامق...*​ 

*اللون البنى الفاتح ... *​ 

*شوفواروعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الأوان *​ 
*



*​ 

*2 . ليس بها مادة للفرد ( كيماوية ) ولكن بها مادة تثبيت ( شجر مـارو ) ولذلك يفرد الشعر بالسيشوار قبل البدء بها.*​ 
*



*​ 

*3 . طبيعية 100% و لذا تتركك على الشعر 24 ساعة بمنتهى الأمان.*​ 
*



*​ 

*4 . تستخدم للاطفال من عمر ثلاث سنوات و انا واأقسم بالله استخدمتها لعمر سنتان *​ 
*و الان هن انسات يترددن على مرة كل عام ويغمرننى بالدعاء وليس لها اى اضرار على المرأه الحامل.*​ 

*5 . تستخدم على الشعر المصبوغ دون اى شاكل ومن حذرك بعدم استخدا حنة الفرد على الشعر الصبوغ فهو ينبهك بانك تستخدين مواد كيماوية دون ان يدرى .*​ 
*.*.تعالوا اقروا معايا مجلة نصف الدنيا المصرية بتقول ايه عنى وعن حنة ماس.*.*​ 
*



*​ 
*اشادة من استاذ / يسرى محمد على .*​ 

*بالحنة الهندية و ينصح باستخدمها وقد ارسل لى اكثر من حالة تعانى من تجعد الشعر وتساقطه...*​ 
*



*​ 
*(والله على ما اقول شهيد).*​ 

*وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر مــن ...*​ 
*و هما احدى اصحاب مراكز التجميل*​ 
*



*​ 

*وهذا هو الشكل الجديد لعبوة حنه ماس الأصلية الجديدة الصغيرة .*​ 
*الشـــــعرالقصير 300 جرام + 1 زيت*​ 

*



*​ 
( السعودية 310 ريال - قطر 310 ريال - الامارات 310 درهم )-( البحرين 31 - عمان 31 ) -(الكويت

24دينار )( ليبيا 104جنيه- السودان 364جنيه) اليمن 17816(الاردن 59 - العراق 96141 )

- (تونس 129 - المغرب 700 - الجزائر 6460)




*وهذا هو الشكل الجديد لعبوة حنه ماس الأصلية الكبيرة .*​ 


*...العبـــــــــــــــــــــتوة الاقتصاديـــــــــــــــــــــــتة...*​ 
*للشعر الطويل حتى اخر الظهر 500 جرام + 1زيت*​ 
*



*​ 

( السعودية 460 ريال - قطر 460 ريال - الامارات 460 درهم )-( البحرين 46 - عمان 46 ) -(الكويت

35دينار )( ليبيا 53 1جنيه- السودان 541جنيه) اليمن 26438(الاردن 88 - العراق 142661 )

- (تونس 190 - المغرب 1040 - الجزائر 9587 )
[/SIZE][/COLOR]



*.*.طريقــــــــــــــــــةالأستخــــــــــدام.*.*​ 

*مرفق داخل العبوة نشرة بكيفية طريقة عمل الحنة بالكامل و طرق الشطف و التعامل مع الشعر فيما بعد الأستخدام *​ 
*



*​ 
*لنتيجــــــــــــــــــــــــة رائعة يفضل استخـــــــــــــــــــــــدام *​ 
*شامبــــــــــــــــــــــو مــــــــــــــــاس*​ 
*بخلاصة بذور الفواكة و الأعشاب الطبيعية و البانثينول ( فيتامين ب )*​ 
*وانعمي بشعر الحرير .*​ 

*



*​ 

*الأفضل أستخدام حمام كريم مااس بالاعشاب و زيت كبد الحوت لتحصلى على شعر صحى بالاضافة للفرد و التنعيم .*​ 
*



*​ 
*قولوا بســــــــــــــــم الله مــــــــــــــــــــــا شـــــاء الله*​ 

*



*​ 
*الزيـــــــــــــــت المعجــــــــــــــــــزه *​ 
*لفرد و تنعيم و اطاله الشعر يستخدم مع الحنه لمدة 15يوم ...*​ 
*ويســــــــــتخدم بمفرده لـــــــــــــــفرد الشعر الكرلى و يجعله كالحرير لمده 3شهور .*​ 

*... فوايــــــــــــــــــــد الزيت ...*​ 

*زيت ماس هو حقا الزيت المعجزة كما سماه من استخدموه لانه قادر على فرد التموجات والكسرات الخفيفة من الشعر (الكيرلى) .*​ 

*وجعله انسيابيا لو استخم لمدة 3 شهور بمفرده وبدون الحنة . *​ 

*يفرد الشعر الخشن والمجعد كمساعد مع حنة ماس عندما تستخدمينه بعد الفرد لمدة 15 يوم .*​ 

*يقوى الشعر ويمنع تساقطه ويطوله سريعا .*​ 


*السعر شامل الحنة وازيت *
*اما التوصيل بالاتفاق مع المندوبة على حسب كل مدينة*​ 

*ويستخدم الزيت بعد عمل حنة الاعشاب ماس لمدة 15 يوم لتنعمى بشعر حرير لمدة عام *​ 


*.*. تابع تجارب واراء البنات اللتى استخدمن حنة وزيت ماس .*.*​ 

*مشكورين على حسن متابعاتكم والله تجارب البنات كتيييرة جدا واختصرت منها التجارب المفيدة *​ 
*



*​ 
*:ممتاز:*​ 
*



*​ 
*:ممتاز:*​ 

*



*​ 

*:ممتاز:*​ 
*



*​ 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بعد النجاح الباهر وبعد تجربتي بأعشاب حنة ندا ماس لفرد الشعر قررت ان اكون مندوبة لندا ماس بالمنطقه الشرقيه*
*وبالأخص بالدمام *​ 
*اسرد لكم تجربتي بم اني فارده شعري ومثل ما تعرفون الفرديخرب الشعر ويقطعه و يخلي لونه باهت وجاف*​ 
*المهم شفت اعلان لندا ماس وخاصه إن اعشابها تصلح للشعر المفرود فققرت آخذ من اعشابها ووصلت الاعشاب وجربتها والنتيجه شعر ناعم بدون استشوار من أول مره وملمسه ناعم مافيه جفاف أبد لان بعض الاعشاب تجفف الشعرومعاه الزيت أكثر من روعه يرطب الشعر[/COLOR]*​ 
*والله على ما أقوله شهيد*​ 
*شهادة اعتز فيها*​ 
*ام ذكرى مندوبة ندى ماس بالسعودية*​ 
*موفقه ياندى *​ 
*والله يابنا ت يشهد الله اني جربت حنتهاا تبع الفرد الون الاسود وكانت النتائج رررررررررررررروعه وفعلا اعشاب طبيعيه*
*موفقه ندى وكفايه اخلاقها العاليه*​ 
****شهادة اعتز بها : ****
*أرسل أصلا بواسطة بوسى*​ 
*ماشاء الله روووووووعه الله يوفقك يارب ندى ويرزقك حبيبتى من حيث لا تحتسبى لانك صراحه انسانه رائعه مع انى ما*
*ما شاء الله واصل من كلام ا لبنات الى تعاملوا معاكى الله يوفقك ويزيدك ديما يارب*​ 
*شهادة اعتز بها *
*ارسل بوسطة اروى *​ 
*هلا وغلا التعامل معاج حلو وايد وطيبة معاملتج وذوقج يفرحوني اكثر اتعامل معاج اكثر من مره*​ 



*و اخيرا*​ 
*الله ولى التوفيق *​ 
*لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك*​ 

*يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من *​ 

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس


*وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل*​ 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 


*طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام *​ 
*طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه *
*



*​ 

*او *​ 
*عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري *​ 
*



*​ 
*ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه *​ 

*وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي *​ 

*نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم*​ 


*الأسم الثلاثي*​ 
*رقم الجوال *​ 
*المدينة او الأمارة*​ 
*المنطقة *​ 
*الشارع *​ 
*رقم البيت *​ 
*رقم ص . ب*​ 


*:ممتاز:*​ 

*وأليكي صورة حيه للبنوتة الجميلة نورهان قبل وبعد حنة ندى ماس *​ 



*



*​ 
*الطفلة نور قبل الفرد *​



*



*​ 
*ماشاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله *
*شعر نور بعد الفرد *​ 
*



*​ 
*مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق

ندى ماس اخصائية الاعشاب *

​​


----------



## gana bity (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (28 مارس 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (11 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (27 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (2 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه .


----------



## gana bity (31 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: حنة ندى ماس بشكلها الجديد*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------

